# Source for 5" flex duct?



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm looking to purchase 25' of 5" flex duct to complete my DC system. I'm looking at this:

http://www.wynnenv.com/flexible_hose.htm

The hose at the top of the product descriptions appears to be just the ticket, and at $88.00 for 25', seems to be a good deal for wire helix hose. 

Any other suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Wynn is a great guy to deal with....but Woodworker's Supply has it in 18' lengths (more expensive), I believe Grizzly has it in 10' lengths, and I didn't check Penn State but I think they carry it as well.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I got mine at Grizzly. It's just the plastic semi ridgid crap. Item #T23427. DO NOT BUY THIS JUNK. I would love better hose, but I don't need that much...

Penn State seems to offer decent hoses.


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*5" hose*

Look at KenCraft Company. Prices seem good.


----------

